# vote, install package in middle of hive or on one end? vote!



## flyingbrass (Jul 2, 2011)

vote, install package in middle of hive or on one end? vote!


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

I vote on one end because the entrances for my hives are on the end.
Mine aren't Chandler type hives.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Install near the entrance, wherever that is, since that's where they'll want to build their brood comb anywise; though I'm going to vote "doesn't matter" because, assuming your hive is a reasonable size for the package, the bees will all migrate to wherever they prefer to start building after you put them in anywise


----------



## festus (Jul 27, 2010)

i put the queen in the middle of frames put the inner cover on and empty medium box and put package in and cover them up.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

festus said:


> i put the queen in the middle of *frames* put the *inner cover* on and empty *medium box* and put package in and cover them up.


All items in *bold* in your statement do not exist in a Top-Bar-Hive; so I don't think your answer is very workable for us weirdos who prefer TBH hives (i.e. this is the Top-Bar-Hive forum). Though yes, in a Langstroth-style hive, it *is* just that easy, as you stated.


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

I agree with robherc. It doesn't matter. Once they're in, they'll go where they need to be.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Assuming you don't hang the cage they will go where they want anyway...

http://www.bushfarms.com/beespackages.htm


----------



## whalers (Jun 4, 2011)

How soon should I remove the queen cage? The next day after installing a package?


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

Direct release the queen when you install the package and stick the cage in your pocket. Then you don't have to worry about it at all.


----------



## whalers (Jun 4, 2011)

I had understood to pull the cork from the cage and lay it in the bottom of the hive. That is why I was wondering about when to retrieve the cage.


----------



## jim314 (Feb 12, 2011)

Voted on the end because like Steven said, that is where the entrance is.


----------



## SeanStuart (Feb 25, 2012)

whalers said:


> I had understood to pull the cork from the cage and lay it in the bottom of the hive. That is why I was wondering about when to retrieve the cage.


That is interesting. I wonder what would happen?

For the poll... Write in: Ross Perot!


----------



## jim314 (Feb 12, 2011)

whalers, if she isn't out in 3 days, pull the cork from the end without the candy and let her loose.


----------



## whalers (Jun 4, 2011)

M. Bush says in his book to pull the cork and place the cage in the bottom of a top bar hive when adding a package. I was just wondering how soon to remove the cage. Next day I would think.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

whalers said:


> M. Bush says in his book to pull the cork and place the cage in the bottom of a top bar hive when adding a package. I was just wondering how soon to remove the cage. Next day I would think.


Remove it the next time you're in that hive....or just remove it right after you see her walk out. If you direct-release the queen, then there's no need to worry about checking in 3 days to ensure she's been released, so you can wait a full week (or so) to let them get nicely settled in before there's any need to disturb them


----------



## whalers (Jun 4, 2011)

OK, dumb question I'm afraid, but please explain how to do a direct-release when installing a package. Thankyou.


----------



## JYawn (Dec 6, 2011)

whalers said:


> OK, dumb question I'm afraid, but please explain how to do a direct-release when installing a package. Thankyou.



Whaler, I don't have hands on experience with this myself as I am still awaiting my package, but a direct release is just simply releasing your queen with the package on the install day. Basically just removing the cork and candy plug so that the queen is immediately released from her cage rather than having to wait on the plug to be eaten away. 

They are saying once you see the queen get out of her cage you can go ahead and remove the empty cage rather than letting it set there for a few days waiting on her to get out.


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

Direct release is only a convinience for the beekeeper. Hanging the cage from a bar in top bar hive can cause
problems, but an empty queen cage in your hive a few days won't hurt anything.


----------



## whalers (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification guys. I pickup my two packages friday. One goes in a top bar and the other in a Lang. Excited to have bees again as I lost both hives last year and just want the install to go well. Thanks again.


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

whalers said:


> OK, dumb question I'm afraid, but please explain how to do a direct-release when installing a package. Thankyou.


Direct release steps:
- Have everything ready.
- Suit up (you're nervous enough as is, no need for bravado at this point).
- Remove some bars (I voted 'doesn't matter' but if you prefer one end, then that's fine, too).
- Remove lid, remove can, remove queen, replace lid over hole.
- Do the 'Big Thump'.
- Pour in bees. Thump again, pour again. Set the package down near the entrance so the stragglers can find their way in.
- Replace some of the bars, leaving room for your arm to fit through.
- Carefully and slowly remove cork from end OPPOSITE the candy and quickly put your finger over the hole.
- Lower hand holding queen into the hive, set hive on bottom, move finger.
- Watch queen walk out of box.
- Remove box, put in your pocket (after brushing off any cling-ons), replace bars, replace lid.
- Drink beer at a safe distance.


----------



## whalers (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you. I like the drink beer part after a successful direct-release. Especially my home brew.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I was just wondering how soon to remove the cage.

I just doesn't matter. Never works fine. Next time you're in the hive works fine...


----------

